
Unexploded Bombs in Germany: The Lethal Legacy of World War II - ksvs
http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/0,1518,584091,00.html
======
josefresco
Germany (and WWII) has got nothin' on Laos (and Vietnam) in regards to dropped
bombs and unexploded ordnance.

------
pmjordan
We had one explode in someone's back yard here in Vienna (Austria) a couple of
weeks ago, it felt like an earthquake to people within a certain area.
Luckily, no one was hurt, it just left a huge crater. They also come across
them frequently when doing construction work for roads - you hear it on the
radio that the motorway is closed until the bomb squad arrives. Scary stuff.

~~~
tomjen
The Belgians have the same problem with a lot of the shells from the first war
lying in the forests - only most of them are actually gas shells, slowly
rusting.

~~~
Luc
Yup. DOVO, the Belgian army's demining service, still retrieves about 200 tons
(i.e. 200,000 kg) of shells just from the small area in the northwest of the
country where fighting was the heaviest. Accidents happen sometimes with
farmers who dig up fosfor- or yperite - here's a picture of someone's hand 24h
after touching some yperite (it's not pretty!):
[http://www.forumeerstewereldoorlog.nl/viewtopic.php?t=2325&#...</a> . The
caption says he used a handkerchief to wipe off his hand, which then also
burnt his leg.

------
Angostura
The East London Line was closed for several days the other month when a rather
large bomb was found during work on the Olympic Park.

------
frankus
I just realized that I was stuck in that traffic jam in picture 5 of the photo
gallery.

------
gojomo
In July a WW1 mortar shell was found and detonated in the Presidio of San
Francisco...

[http://www.ktvu.com/news/16764203/detail.html?psp=news&r...](http://www.ktvu.com/news/16764203/detail.html?psp=news&rss=fran)

~~~
gojomo
(Arguello gate into the Presidio was blocked on my way into work, and we heard
the boom later that afternoon.)

